# Stone chimney tuckpoint



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I had someone call me about this " in her words beautiful chimney" they uncovered after a house fire. I haven't been there but these are the pics she sent me. 
I can't see it on my phone but she says it will need repair to be left exposed on two sides. 
I don't get into a whole lot of stone work so I'm wondering does this have a chance at looking good?


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I think so. We don't do alot of river rock around here, but I think thats a good looking chimney.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I don't see any damage in the photos that needs to be repaired...


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I don't see any damage either. ..not sure if I even should go look at it. I'm afraid if I start chiseling joints then little stones will fall out.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

You can still go look at it. If it's damaged in any way, I would suggest putting a stainless liner in it, And then pointing up what ever needed.

But the last person who works on a chimney owns it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

If the homeowner thinks it's a beaut then who am I to argue? If you used a grinder to score the joints first they should chip out a lot easier and will break towards the cut


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

That's a good candidate for a parge coat and a nice looking lick and stick.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Structures built out of round stones have no inherent stability when the mortar bond fails.. If you need the the chimney flue, I'd wrap it with mesh than plaster it top to bottom. A smoke bomb test or internal fiber optic video might relieve some doubts to its soundness/uncracked state.

If the chimney was in the heat of the fire, make sure to check every joint is still intact, so that the flue isn't the only thing holding the rubble erect.

After looking again at the photos the craftsmanship is definitely DYI or school kid, the left jamb in the first picture doesn't match at with the rest of the c r a p . If the Owners love it , it is great as always..

The stones might be just a home made lick and stick surface mount?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Structures built out of round stones have no inherent stability when the mortar bond fails..





Is that not the truth ! I have been saying that on a number of threads for quite some time. Glad someone else has taken over.:thumbup:



When someone calls me and wants me to "stack cannon balls" I quickly pull out my excuse book and head to the door.:laughing:


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

That's why I'm leery to be chipping on that thing.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

The interior looks fine, the roof may be a pos though.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

wazez said:


> That's why I'm leery to be chipping on that thing.





Just an idea to throw out there,how about brushing on a top quality bonding agent,mixing a tad in on the pointing mud and going that route? I 'm with you on that I would not be thrilled to be grinding and chiseling on that chimney.Plus,it is never fun to be grinding indoors,vacuum dust control or not.


----------



## splitstone (Mar 13, 2016)

I have to disagree with no stability. There is stone work here in Michigan over a 100 years old that is still standing with no motar joints. This is a picture of work that I have done on our house. My theory is if the stone will not support its self dry laid then it will not support itself with mortar.

I would not be afraid of that job, if a stone falls out then dampen the socket and the stone then apply a thin layer of hydralic cement and plug it back in.


----------



## splitstone (Mar 13, 2016)

Image


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

> I have to disagree with no stability. There is stone work here in Michigan over a 100 years old that is still standing with no motar joints.


But that's fourthgeneration, and fjn's point splitstone. You couldn't build a wall with river rock with no mortar joints. It would be like stacking bowling balls 
Dave


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dbrons said:


> But that's fourthgeneration, and fjn's point splitstone. You couldn't build a wall with river rock with no mortar joints. It would be like stacking bowling balls
> Dave





Exactly. That is why bricks are made flat instead of round.:laughing:


----------



## splitstone (Mar 13, 2016)

The key to it is sorting thru the material to find stones with flat tops and bottoms..bowling for dollars.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I wouldnt use round rocks as a structural material, veneer sure.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

JBM said:


> I wouldnt use round rocks as a structural material, veneer sure.


But aren't there a lot of very old cellars, foundations and even structural walls built that way in your neck?
What about the dry fences and retaining walls?

Not that the field granite or river jacks are all total bowling/cannon balls, but still pretty round.

My BIL's cellar, porch, porch columns , steps up to porch and down into cellar, all river jacks. (Belmont, not all that far from you)
Not sure of the age but well over 100. All in good shape. That includes the 2+ story frame structure above it.

I know they can be difficult to build and tie together, just a couple miles north, we have a band of glacieral deposited granite boulders (round stones), that I've used dry and wet, structurally. Hate it but have done it. Same goes for the abundance of river jacks around the area. No fun at all and personally, not my taste.

However, as you said, today's new work in mostly veneer.

D.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Diamond D. said:


> But aren't there a lot of very old cellars, foundations and even structural walls built that way in your neck?
> What about the dry fences and retaining walls?
> 
> Not that the field granite or river jacks are all total bowling/cannon balls, but still pretty round.
> ...


The foundations around here that look like that are in most cases 2' thick and incorporate huge mfing rocks as well.


----------

